# Anyone philly? Dc? Cape May? Delaware?



## bobandcar (Jul 15, 2018)

Anyone in these areas want to set up a meet sometime in August or September?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 15, 2018)

Southern Maryland - about 45 minutes from DC.  Used to go up your way periodically when the youngest went to DCAD in Wilmington.

Recognize this?


----------



## bobandcar (Jul 15, 2018)

Cool! 
A couple years ago we had a good group 8-10 walking around DC. 
Then we had a smaller group 6-8 in philly and eastern state pen and then boat house row. 
I liked both those expieriences and would like to do something again.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 15, 2018)

I'll be at a geographic information committee meeting at Salisbury University on Friday.  Come on down!

Actually, Cape May sounds interesting, but I'd like to do a walk around old-town Annapolis when things get a little cooler.


----------



## bobandcar (Jul 16, 2018)

I’ve never walked around Annapolis so I’d be down.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 16, 2018)

DO IT.


----------



## JoeW (Jul 16, 2018)

Keep me in the loop please.


----------



## bobandcar (Jul 19, 2018)

snowbear or anyone local! 


You want to set something up in Annapolis end of September? I’m bad with that sort of thing but I will attend


----------



## snowbear (Jul 19, 2018)

bobandcar said:


> snowbear or anyone local!
> 
> 
> You want to set something up in Annapolis end of September? I’m bad with that sort of thing but I will attend


Sounds like a plan.
When it gets closer we can exchange cell numbers via PM


----------



## bobandcar (Jul 20, 2018)

Definatly but let’s keep it public to and maybe get a few people.


----------



## bobandcar (Aug 8, 2018)

Should we start looking at which weekend works? Or is it to early


----------



## snowbear (Aug 8, 2018)

I guess we can toss out some dates and see where it goes.  I can say that Navy football is at home on September 8 (Memphis) and September 15 (Lehigh).  I doubt that these two games would draw like Army-Navy or even Air Force but it may need to be considered.  Football - Naval Academy

I really don't have anything planned for September.  MLW may be working OT at the Watch Office, but I can usually get her in and pick her up, if she gets day shift - nights are a bit problematic.  I won't know for sure until the week of.


----------



## bobandcar (Aug 17, 2018)

My first 2 weekends are full. The others are empty


----------

